# new to HK...



## andycross (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey. Just moved to HK this week from the UK to work, 25, and generally looking to make some new friends during my time here. Big fan of socialising, sport and leisure. Living very close to Tai Po Market. Give me a shout if any of you fancy doing something. Andy


----------



## Flicory (Nov 5, 2012)

What job are you doing over here? My boyfriend and I moved here 2 months ago. I'm teaching English in sha tin, but live in prince Edward.


----------



## andycross (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm a Project Engineer. How have you found living here?


----------



## Flicory (Nov 5, 2012)

I love it, my boyfriend speaks a little cantonese which makes some things easier...

Are you finding some things difficult? We lived up at Tai Po for the first 2 weeks, and that is quite hard as there are not as many English speakers there. Any particular reason for choosing that area?


----------



## andycross (Nov 4, 2012)

Not really, just takes a litte time getting use to things. I've picked up some basic Cantonese since I arrived so it's all good. The company I work for put me in Tai Po and I have an option to relocate if needs be, but I quite like the place. Just going to wait and see what happens...

So where's best to go in HK?


----------



## Flicory (Nov 5, 2012)

Depends on what you want to do....


----------



## kalee0122 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, nice to meet u! I moved back from UK to HK 2years ago! I grew up in Taipo and moved to Scotland when I was young! hope u will enjoy your time there! I stay pretty close to Taipo!


----------



## holly920 (Nov 17, 2012)

andycross said:


> Not really, just takes a litte time getting use to things. I've picked up some basic Cantonese since I arrived so it's all good. The company I work for put me in Tai Po and I have an option to relocate if needs be, but I quite like the place. Just going to wait and see what happens...
> 
> So where's best to go in HK?


Hi, I just came back from the UK two years ago too. The rent in Tai Po is a little bit cheaper than the other place's and also for the living expenses. So if it is not too inconvenient for you, it is good for you to stay living there.


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

kalee0122 said:


> Hi, nice to meet u! I moved back from UK to HK 2years ago! I grew up in Taipo and moved to Scotland when I was young! hope u will enjoy your time there! I stay pretty close to Taipo!


Hey, I see you say you lived in Sctland before. Im from Scotland!  Have you adjusted to HK life now being here for 2 years? Ive only just passed the 2 month mark and settling in very well except from the lack of socialising at the weekend!


----------



## SamG (Oct 30, 2012)

I am yet to arrive but will join the Hong Kong Cricket Club in January. I have been told it is one of the main expat rugby clubs, albeit called 'cricket club'. If you are looking to meet Brits and other English speaking expats I would join a club like that. They have several hundred expats and you can join as a none playing member and just go to socials/ the bar on match days.


----------



## kalee0122 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey! Omg u r from Scotland as well? That's amazing  we should definitely hang out together


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

kalee0122 said:


> Hey! Omg u r from Scotland as well? That's amazing  we should definitely hang out together


A fellow scot! Well im going to meet another expat if you fancy joining! Just a few drinks in central. Ill send you my num


----------



## kalee0122 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sure, lets meet for a drink! Really nice to meet u  send me your number


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

kalee0122 said:


> Sure, lets meet for a drink! Really nice to meet u  send me your number


I posted it on your message board i think! Message me yours if you cant find it. Im hopeless with forums haha


----------



## kalee0122 (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't get your message, could u please try again!


----------



## kalee0122 (Nov 13, 2012)

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

kalee0122 said:


> My email address is [email protected]


My number is 9315 5821. Txt/whatsapp me!


----------



## Beardan (Nov 30, 2012)

I think Tai Po is quite nice. Ive only been there once and it seems more spacious that the island. Good luck in HK..!!


----------



## JustKT (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am from Scotland too. Just moved to Hong Kong a week and a half ago. Would like to make some friends too. I also live in Tai Po!


----------

